# Mortal Kombat Retailer Exclusives to Become DLC Package



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Mortal Kombat Retailer Exclusives to Become DLC Package*
05/26/2011 Written by Zak Islam










All of the retailer exclusive downloadable content for the latest _Mortal Kombat _title – which were available via pre-order – will be released in one single DLC package. _Mortal Kombat_ co-creator and NetherRealm Studios boss announced the exciting news via his Twitter account.
Ed Boon said in a tweet:_The 7 Klassic outfits & 3 Klassic fatalities that were retailer exclusives will be bundled into one DLC package._​Boon also confirmed a trailer for the DLC package would be released this Friday; a date and price should be revealed in the video.
For those who are ill-informed, the retailer-specific downloadable content for _Mortal Kombat_ includes classic costumes as well as extra fatalities for some of the fighter’s popular characters:


Scorpion playable character skin and the original Scorpion Fatality
Sub-Zero Playable Character skin and the original Sub-Zero Fatality
Reptile playable character skin and the original Reptile Fatality

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Is this saying that retailer pre-order exclusives are no longer exclusive?

I would be quite annoyed if people could just buy something I thought I was getting as a special treat for pre-ordering the game. I think I will keep an eye on this kind of thing, because if thats the case I think I'll not bother with pre-orders anymore.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

It seems to happen more and more lately it seems that pre-order exclusive has lost it's meaning, you might as well wait a few weeks or months to get the "exclusive content".


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, there is always the bonus that the content is free with your pre-order. I think though that they should say its free rather than exclusive. That said, I really really hate DLC that is released at the same time as a new game, because its basically content thats been removed from the finished game so they can charge more, which is basically the same as increasing the cost of new games, just done in the same way as politicians try to sneak in tax rises.

Exclusive content should be exclusive, end of. DLC should only be worked on once the finished game has released, and the devs then need something to work on, not before. Personally, I think this kind of thing should now be looked into and regulated in the very near future.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't even get me started on same day DLC or this will turn into a rant thread.:rant::bigsmile: I have to agree exclusive should mean exclusive no if,and, or buts about it, now back to same day DLC if a game has it then it's not a game I will be buying because that just tells me you rushed to market and forgot to put things in, then have the nerve to charge me again for the parts that should have already been in there in the first place, so the real cost of a game is a lot more then $60.


----------

